# Tuesday Bear closing shop



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

This is NOT spam...I just thought the hyenas had a right to know.

Due to reasons of a personal nature, Teddy is closing Tuesday Bear tonight









Just wanted to let everyone know so there were no "Hey! WTF?" threads.


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

I hope everything is okay with Teddy, and if there is anything we can do please let us know!


----------



## 1moremakes4 (Jan 29, 2004)

I noticed and I'm so bummed because I wanted a baseball cover if this baby is a boy!


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

That is a shame. I really enjoyed knowing when and where to shop. My kids all know that after lunch on Tuesday, mom will be at the computer saying, "It's Tuesday, Let's Shop."


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

I hope everything is okay...









Laura


----------



## Trishas Tribe (Nov 4, 2003)

I hope that things are alright with Teddy. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Oh no! I hope everything is ok. Is it the whole website or just her Tuesday Bear diapers?


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

That is so sad.It was a great site.Is the closure permanent? I hope everything is alright.


----------



## amicrazyyet (Mar 24, 2004)

Wow. I hope things are ok.

I was really wanting a fleece cover if I could ever hyena fast enough.


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

It's a permanent closure of the whole site







All the TB mamas hate to see what Tuesday Bear has accomplished go *poof* overnight...it was the first wahm collaboration.

We are all sending Teddy love and prayers...please do the same if you are so inclined.


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

serious, this is SHOCKING news. such a success to just POOF over night. i am SOOOO sorry to all of the TB WAHMS and to teddy too. i am sending lots of hugs and prayers to each and everyone of you.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Oh no... I hope she is OK. She is so talented and such a nice person. I hope this is just a choice and not a necessity. {{{Teddy}}}


----------



## ~*Cherimoya*~ (Jun 16, 2002)

WOW! Teddy has been such an inspiration and I loved being a part of the site when I was and I am sorry to see this happening.

Erin


----------



## ldaughrity (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks guys. I hope everything gets better with Teddy as well.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

OMG - I go away from my computer for one day and loo kwhat happens!! I can't believe it. I hope everything is okay for Teddy. All the TB mamas are sooo talented; I am so upset not to be able to hsop on Tuesdays anymore


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow. That was kinda sudden. I bought a dipe there just a few hours ago.







I sure hope everything's okay.

J.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I am not finding the new group either.And wow I am still in shock...


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh no ! I hope everything is ok with Teddy and I am sending warm wishes her way.


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

It was sudden for all of us...Tuesday Bear wahms included


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

I just bought some things there a few hours ago too! I hope everything is OK.










Edited to add... I found the yahoo group. I think.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/OurCustomers/


----------



## engineer_mama (Aug 23, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by WendyLouWho_
*All the TB mamas hate to see what Tuesday Bear has accomplished go *poof* overnight...it was the first wahm collaboration.

We are all sending Teddy love and prayers...please do the same if you are so inclined.*
I agree with every word. It's very sudden, and very sad, and I'm hoping that everything is well with Teddy and her family.


----------



## Nada (Oct 27, 2003)




----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

s to Teddy


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

oh no!! I hope everything is okay with Teddy and her family.


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

That's too bad!









Best wishes to Teddy and all the other gals involved


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Wow, and the website is down already. How sad and sudden; I hope things turn out ok for Teddy.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow! I was just browsing the site today. I can't believe it's gone.







A big HUG to Teddy and all the other WAHM's.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

deleted


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I hope everything is ok for Teddy.

Best wishes to her and the other mamas!
















Bye Bye Tuesday Bear, we'll miss you!


----------



## megtell (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm so bummed! If there is ANYTHING I can do, please let me know. I have html, design and e-store (including shopping cart) experience. I hope all is well.


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

Whoah! I hope she's okay. What a loss to the diapering community.

Does anyone know what's going on? What we can do to help?


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

is going on? Why, where, what and who? Teddy are you okay gal? Please let us know what the heck is up here.


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

I do hope everything is all right. I loved shopping at Tuesday Bear. I'll miss it for sure.


----------



## dr.j (May 14, 2003)

to all the WAHMS affected by this.
I never bought anything from Tuesday Bear, but it was one of my favorite sites to browse. I just hope everyone is okay.


----------



## mcmrymoon (Jul 31, 2003)

i really enjoyed the site too and all the exciting new mamas added each week to her site!

i really hope everything is okay. with such a sudden end - i suspect not


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

Quote:

i really hope everything is okay. with such a sudden end - i suspect not
I have to say I agree. It's agony not knowing if there's something we could all do to help if Teddy needs it


----------



## lemming (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll definitely miss it. I never got a chance to get anything from there, but it was the site that I would show off to people who thought cloth diapering was strange! I also just loved drooling over the gallery.


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

Oh I am so SAD! I hope everything is OK. Eliza just wore her TB rubber ducky cover today (and we also have a sheep cover). I love Teddy, she is so fun to work with (and she gives such great gifts with purchases too!), she is one of my very VERY favorite WAHMs. I am so concerned

























XOXO


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by greenluv_
*I have to say I agree. It's agony not knowing if there's something we could all do to help if Teddy needs it







*
There are so many sweet spirits here.







Please know that Teddy is a strong woman, with a strong support system within her family and that she knows to look for support when it is needed.

I believe that in WAHM-ville, where so many of us have put 'out there' everything from our menstrual cycles to our birth stories ... all the way down to the diapers we use on our kiddos, to our choice in Diva Cup or cloth pads :LOL , well ... we forget that there are some that desire to maintain their privacy.

This is the largest natural family living discussion forum online - and the Diapering community can spread good and bad news exceedingly fast and globally with the click of a mouse.

I'm sure she appreciates the







and the kindness. I know there isn't anything that 'we' can do, but to allow her to walk away if that is what she needs.


----------



## freespiritmom (Apr 7, 2003)

_Moderator's note: Post removed for violation of User Agreement._


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Oh Teddy...this just makes me so sad! You are such an incredible person, and I will enjoy the beautiful covers you've made for Madison for a long time! Take care and







Tuesdays just won't be the same for a while...


----------



## freespiritmom (Apr 7, 2003)

Since my first post was deleted (surprise surprise) I will reword it

No need to worry about Teddy. She is fine. The details will come out.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

That's too bad







Teddy!


----------



## qtpiema (Apr 6, 2004)

For everyone involved.


----------

